# researching mini donkeys



## yankee_minis (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm doing a little research into getting a mini donkey or two. We have 11 mini horses and I would like to buy and/or trade to get a few of these cuties here.

My question is probably stupid, but I haven't seen it asked here. As a rule, do they make a lot of noise? I hear they're "talkative" .....

We don't keep the horses on our property and the barn owners are in their 80s. I don't want to disturb them.

Okay, I told you it was stupid.


----------



## minimule (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the mini donkeys are as individual as the big ones. My jack is VERY loud. His bray is much louder than any other donkey I've heard (big or small). He goes off at feeding time (0530). The neighbors have never complained (at least not to me




). Several of my friends have mini donkeys and each one is different. Some are more talkative than others. Just depends.....


----------



## shminifancier (Sep 7, 2004)

Minie likes to "Talk" when he sees me through out the day if I come out of the house he will bray when he sees me and yes he is loud, even for such a small guy this 31 incher has a nice voice~! And here is the story on just whu a Donkey's Bray is soooo loud...hope you enjoy it.......


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Sep 7, 2004)

I have my jennys in with 25 mini mares, my one is very talkative..she will let me know if a mare is in heat, if a mare is foaling, if a cat walks thru the pasture...or anything else comes into it that dont belong there. her newest is if I am playing with the foals and she thinks I have given them enough time and its her turn..then she really lets me know and in the morning if I am running late with feeding..I hear about it too. The rest are quiet...I think she talks enough for all of them!!! Luckily she dont bray constantly, just occassionally! We have 160 acres, and our neighbor is my son on one side and daughter across the road, so NOPE the "neighbors" wouldnt dare to complain!! Sam, thanks for sharing that poem with us. Corinne


----------



## totally_horse_crazy (Oct 16, 2004)

i have herd mini donkey that bray realy realy loud but others that dont bray at all


----------



## shminifancier (Oct 16, 2004)

My one jack that I got as a baby took him around 2 years before he got his "voice" for the first 2 he would sort of "sqweek" sounded funny as heck...Then when he got his full voice of ya it would wake me up in the AM...And he would "let me have it" if I wanted to sleep in some



And the new one have have now he is alreadsy at 2 yrs of age and he has his full voice for sure.... And when I come out and he sees me in the AM for feeding he will start in and I will then start talking to him and he just keeps on and on and on It is soo neat....


----------

